
Aho-Corasick Algorithm - rfreytag
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aho%E2%80%93Corasick_algorithm
======
java-man
[One possible] java implementation:

[https://github.com/andy-
goryachev/FindFiles/blob/master/src/...](https://github.com/andy-
goryachev/FindFiles/blob/master/src/goryachev/findfiles/search/AhoCorasickMatcher.java)

